# Mfb Change-o-matic Gear Question



## Deadbolt47A (Sep 25, 2016)

I was wondering if any of the gears in the gear change assembly of my MFB originally came with bronze bushings?  I'm giving mine a good cleaning before lubing and reassembling them and found a few with bushings and one that I think needs one.  I am wondering if the previous owner installed them or if they were in some of the gears from the factory.  Thanks in advance.
Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 26, 2016)

Four of the five gears in the Change-O-Matic gear train are from the 6" lathe.  All five of the gears have at least one of what the parts manual describes as bushings.  Unfortunately, the parts list descriptions do not specify materail, and I haven't yet gotten around to disassembling my MFA.  I know that the two M6-70's are steel.  And I assume that so are the three MF-35's and probably the M6-33.  But from the drawing in the parts manual, the two MF-61's in the MF-33A Drive Gear appear to be pressed in and they are probably sintered bronze (Oilite).

If you haven't already discovered them, there are a fair number of PDF files (including some factory drawings) applicable to the Atlas mill in DOWNLOADS.  The final manual on all of the mill models is MMB-5.  REV 5 is in DOWNLOADS.  Read the DOWNLOADS user instructions in the "sticky" area above before you go looking for anything.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you

Eric


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 28, 2016)

And Rev.5 is a great piece of work! Thanks for that Robert!!!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 28, 2016)

You're welcome.  There are a few more things I've noticed that should be "fixed" which I will do when I get a round tuit.  Like several places where it says "used only on MFC" when the part is also used on MFB.  And the MH* page where at the top they used the same boilerplate header as at the top of several previous pages and say that the parts on that page are used on M1B, MFB, etc.


----------

